# Promotions take hit on Lyft ratings



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I dropped from 4.93 to 4.86. Been getting a shit ton of 4s lately is my guess. 

Anyone else see this and think it's related to the recent free rides promotions? Lots of new riders and Uber riders switching over. Mother****ers are used to being Uberassholes and rating 4s and below for petty shit.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I went from a Perfect 5 at 90 rides, to a 4.93 at 124 rides


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

For over 2,000 ride since last May my rating is 4.84. Last 7 days it's at 2.5 (15 rides) and I've done nothing difference. Just that riders now say almost nothing to me and greetings & goodbyes are now much fewer. It's really gotten depressing going out and I used to look forward to it.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't waste your time in being obsessed with your rating! Just keep it above the curve, because unfortunately in the end you get nothing to keep it above anything else!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

The only reason they are using Lyft is because Lyft agreed to cart them around town for almost 200 FREE miles. These are the Uber inbreds that are TOO F'ING CHEAP to pay for F'ING Uber. They are using rideshare because they can't afford to fix their car. They probably don't give 5 stars because they can't count that high. Their life sucks and they have to take it out on someone, why the hell would they give anyone a good rating? They probably just got kicked out of Wendy's for complaining that the chili is too expensive. Welcome to Rideshare 2015.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> The only reason they are using Lyft is because Lyft agreed to cart them around town for almost 200 FREE miles. These are the Uber inbreds that are TOO F'ING CHEAP to pay for F'ING Uber. They are using rideshare because they can't afford to fix their car. They probably don't give 5 stars because they can't count that high. Their life sucks and they have to take it out on someone, why the hell would they give anyone a good rating? They probably just got kicked out of Wendy's for complaining that the chili is too expensive. Welcome to Rideshare 2015.


From my experience, people who come across as miserable pricks will always rate low. Funny how I get a 1 rating when I'm just going about my job trying to give a pleasant ride and they're given the power to slam my rating. F*$% them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I take a lot LESS pax rating hate when driving for Lyft. Amazes me after doing a hard Fri or Sat nite to see my rating go UP with Lyft. Not always, but even the hits are much less than with Uber.

Could be I'm learning to kiss pax ass better as I go along too. At least 50% of my Lyft pax are asking me if I do Uber too. I say 'only if I have to to maintain my account, otherwise it's 99.9% Lyft.' Of course they ask why that is.

Why, because my Lyft pax are soooo much nicer! More mature. Way less entitled 19-20 year old drunks to deal with, etc etc.

Seems to work to maintain the rating. And for the most part it's true.

Took a minor rating hit on Weds. this week from ONE jackass Uber customer who was doing Lyft's free promos. Took me down .02 points just from that one *****. After driving 12 hours last nite, a typically drunk Fri. nite and late hours, it went back up that .02. Even took a pax that I had cancelled on and received the $5 cancel and they pinged me again. Thought sure they'd nail me, but didn't.

Far less driver ratings issues with Lyft, imho.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I take a lot LESS pax rating hate when driving for Lyft. Amazes me after doing a hard Fri or Sat nite to see my rating go UP with Lyft. Not always, but even the hits are much less than with Uber.
> 
> Could be I'm learning to kiss pax ass better as I go along too. At least 50% of my Lyft pax are asking me if I do Uber too. I say 'only if I have to to maintain my account, otherwise it's 99.9% Lyft.' Of course they ask why that is.
> 
> ...


That is a MAJOR problem with Lyft here. This free $200 worth of transit has brought out the worst customers. Waiting 15+ minutes for a pick up will push them right back to Uber. Oh, and that bottleneck of drivers that just signed up? How will they feel after they have to practically pull teeth to get their $1K? They are going to do their 1 trip for $1K and go right back to Uber-ing or leave rideshare all togther. It's not looking good for Lyft.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Already been through this with Uber. No shortage of Lyft drivers prior to this latest recruitment effort. So, streets overloaded with drivers (just like Uber.) My hourly run rate effectively cut in half (just like Uber.) Waaay to much down time in what should be busy running times during peak (just like Uber.) 

So, Uber off, I mean, Lyft off. I don't run drunks after 10p.m. when my hourly run rate drops below $20. Lyft off. Go home. Sleep

Next will come the rate cut and drivers like me will move on to the non ride share world (just like with Uber.) Let the next batch of even dumber driver ****s than me take the hard lessons. 

Got some while it lasted.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Already been through this with Uber. No shortage of Lyft drivers prior to this latest recruitment effort. So, streets overloaded with drivers (just like Uber.) My hourly run rate effectively cut in half (just like Uber.) Waaay to much down time in what should be busy running times during peak (just like Uber.)
> 
> So, Uber off, I mean, Lyft off. I don't run drunks after 10p.m. when my hourly run rate drops below $20. Lyft off. Go home. Sleep
> 
> ...


Two drunk ride requests at 8pm last night and i was done. "The address was wrong bet we're just a couple miles from there."

How do you cancel and get paid on those? Because when i tap cancel, the lyft app says "do you want to cancel? The rider will not be charged."


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Two drunk ride requests at 8pm last night and i was done. "The address was wrong bet we're just a couple miles from there."
> 
> How do you cancel and get paid on those? Because when i tap cancel, the lyft app says "do you want to cancel? The rider will not be charged."


You have to:

A. Wait at least 3 min. before attempting a 'phone call' to pax

then

B. If they are as you say above (or there is no answer/greeting on the other end), the option to cancel *AND charge the pax option* will (rightfully) show up as an option.

(P.S.: You can't move off the pin location *to get the option to show up*. If you move too far that option is eliminated.)

IF you do the above AND you don't feel it's justifiable to try to track down the pax, THEN cancel and get the 5 bucks. In most cases it's both appropriate and fair to the driver. I've yet to get burned on Lyft's format for this. It's MUCH better than Uber's and easy to track in the daily report.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Already been through this with Uber. No shortage of Lyft drivers prior to this latest recruitment effort. So, streets overloaded with drivers (just like Uber.) My hourly run rate effectively cut in half (just like Uber.) Waaay to much down time in what should be busy running times during peak (just like Uber.)
> 
> So, Uber off, I mean, Lyft off. I don't run drunks after 10p.m. when my hourly run rate drops below $20. Lyft off. Go home. Sleep
> 
> ...


Rate cut has happened


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bunnydoodoo said:


> Rate cut has happened


Some places yes. Some not and logically waiting for the other shoe to drop from Lyft.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You have to:
> 
> A. Wait at least 3 min. before attempting a 'phone call' to pax
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks. I tried it and selected *charge the pax option, *but i dont see the cancellation fee in my running total when i end any of the following rides. I guess ill see in my total tomorrow when its no longer fresh on my mind.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Ok. Thanks. I tried it and selected *charge the pax option, *but i dont see the cancellation fee in my running total when i end any of the following rides. I guess ill see in my total tomorrow when its no longer fresh on my mind.


It's on the daily report summary, not included as a fare in the daily report or the running total, which drivers should keep a log of on their own anyway, with pax name and fare amount and daily mileage numbers.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

All the muslims rate me a 1.
And i don't even talk about osama ot anything of that sort.
One of them, just an hour ago, got in from the fancy hotel, told me to turn off the radio, and ****ed up my rating


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

In the beginning, i always dreaded how the pax was gonna be if they had less than 5 rating... now i feel the opposite. The 5s are usually newbies on a free ride, and THEY end up being the annoying ones. ... that is, if they don't cancel on me after driving 10 min to get there.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Following the advice of scrurbscrud, I recently started tracking my riders, to see who tips and who doesn't.

Following that, I've recently had a couple of repeat passengers, who did not tip their first time riding with me. But when I get repeats, they usually don't recognize me but I'm great with faces and recognize them, and immediately acknowledge that we've ridden together before. They'll sometimes be friendlier, or more amenable than I found them the first time, and they've all tipped the 2nd time around. Not because my service was any different, or they like me more now, I'm sure. More likely, because they feel accountable, it feels personal, like not tipping a server/bartender probably feels.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

puber said:


> All the muslims rate me a 1.
> And i don't even talk about osama ot anything of that sort.
> One of them, just an hour ago, got in from the fancy hotel, told me to turn off the radio, and ****ed up my rating


Dude I noticed the same thing...

I don't think its a Muslim thing I think it's a middle eastern thing Indian, Pakistani etc.... I have many friends from the middle east and I am not in no way shape or form prejudice against anyone. I treat all people with dignity! However I do feel that this ratings thing is becoming pointless! and that sadly enough people are starting to rate each other based on race!

*People*! Stop telling/begging passengers for good ratings. I think this is also backfires into negative ratings.


----------

